# Surrey Meet Feb 26th (G&G)



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

This meet is open to all TT'ers - old and new faces most welcome! Venue is the Out and Out pub between Godalming and Guildford.

Going to try a bit more notice this time (so less excuses Â ) Week of 23rd Feb - what day is best?

Louise


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Thursday prob best for me... ;D

Damian


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Any evening that week is okay at the moment. Except Friday of course 

Gren


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thursday sounds good for me too


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thurs 26th Feb it is then!

And no excuses this time!

L :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be there, prehaps we will get more than 3 this time, but it was still good crack.
See you all on the 26th Feb


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Count me in this time ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> but it was still good crack.


Pills and grass not enough nowadays then?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Phil if you had come along you would of found out ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol!!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I may drop in en route from Winchester to Cambridge that evening if that's ok and a Mondeo is welcome!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

cool! would be lovely to see you... (cant you bring the VX... :)

L


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Depends how well the engine building goes...

Also depends on the weather. In the wet and cold I prefer FWD, heated seats, climate and a decent stereo!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

aahhh you need at TT and a VX :


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Count me in, I live local in Richmond. Have you agreed a time.

I may not be know to you all

Kam [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

> Have you agreed a time.
> 
> Â
> 
> Kam Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Members start arriving from 7.30pm


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can't do the 26th now.  Off to Scotland.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

who is still go to come? ???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I could do the 24th :-/ 
Probably


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

SO IS IT 24TH OR 26TH


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> SO IS IT 24TH OR 26TH


26th. I'm just confusing things 

23rd would be OK too.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

aaaaarrrrghhhhhh! good job you are my latest "tenuous claim to fame" phil 

Will post a link to this in main forum on Monday as there are always loads of cries of "didnt realise there was a Surrey meet..." :

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> aaaaarrrrghhhhhh! good job you are my latest "tenuous claim to fame" phil
> 
> Will post a link to this in main forum on Monday as there are always loads of cries of "didnt realise there was a Surrey meet..." :
> 
> L


Posting in the wrong forum? I'll get the moderators onto you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I might be able to make the 26th...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I might be able to make the 26th...


why is that then?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Posting in the wrong forum? I'll get the moderators onto you.


They dont scare me...


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> They dont scare me... Â


why is that then?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Is the meet still on for the 26th Feb ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes!! Lou has just said it is still on ;D


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

So that'll be Thursday then.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes Thursday with special "northern" guest (courtesy of my TTOC connections ).

Not to be missed! ;D

L


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

OK do the meet is tomorrow, ill try and get a couple of other TT's with me and we'll be there. Now where is this pub??


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

See you all tomorrow night ;D

Damian


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ok i have three TT's coming now all i need is directions from kingston area.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

From Kingston find your way onto the A3 and head south towards Guildford, staying on the A3 bypass Guildford after going up a long steep hill you will see signs for A31 Farnham and just after that junction you will see signs for Godalming (B3000) Turn left at this junction and follow the B3000 for about 2/3 miles, you will then come to a roundabout take the right exit and you should now be heading into Godalming about 1/3 mile after passing a Garage on the left you will see the hotel "THE MANOR" / THE OUT & OUT. You turn in to the carpark and Â [smiley=stop.gif], look at thTT's and make your way up to the bar and buy a round of drinks. [smiley=cheers.gif]

See you tonight Vic


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CHANGE OF PLANS

Just got a call from the girlfriend and her parents are out tonight , so i have been put in a difficult position, i know you will all understand my decison to go for a different kind of Meet at her house. Â 

Sorry but im gonna have to cancel but i will be there next time. Â Sorry Was i still have your stuff so maybe a mini meet on Sunday in kingston and then hopefully Kam's car will be back by then so we can make a three car event.

BTW im ready for all the p*ss taking comments from you all, and just to get you started YES I AM UNDER THE THUMB! LOL ;D ;D

Enjoy tonight, ...i know i will  : 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'll be late - finishing a document


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

See you folks later ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> CHANGE OF PLANS
> 
> Just got a call from the girlfriend and her parents are out tonight , so i have been put in a difficult position, i know you will all understand my decison to go for a different kind of Meet at her house. Â


Erm parents out? Are you old enough to drive?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Long document huh James ! Hope you got it done though.

Nice to see everyone last night.

Good spirited drive back top Guildford Mr Chairman. ;D

Must admit I was a bit hesitant to really push it though with the temp outside being so low....

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought something must be the matter, as I some in reserve... I was a little concerned at the outside temp, not knowing the roads, darkness and 2 up. Might be interesting on a summers night : : :

;D

Good to meet everyone else too!!! 



> Good spirited drive back top Guildford Mr Chairman. Â ;D
> 
> Must admit I was a bit hesitant to really push it though with the temp outside being so low....
> 
> Damian


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I must start taking the Guildford route home, sounds a bit more interesting.

Once I've got some tyres with a bit of tread on them!

Nice to see you all again.

Gren


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:-[ - yeah sorry - didnt get finished till 9pm so wasnt sure how many would still be at the pub. Must take a few mobile phone nos..

James.


----------

